
Magic Leap One is available to creators in cities across the contiguous US - jvm
https://www.magicleap.com/?zip_modal=true
======
okket
Discussion about Magic Leap from 15 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17715337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17715337)
(176 comments)

Older discussions about Magic Leap (very popular topic):

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=magic%20leap&sort=byPopularity...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=magic%20leap&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
coolspot
No, thanks!

At that price point I think it makes sense to hold off and see what Microsoft
does with the Hololens 2. I think they’ll be able to undercut this price and
have less cropping.

------
fernly
Since the website tells you nothing but the price, the Magic Leap is

> a head-mounted virtual retinal display... which superimposes 3D computer-
> generated imagery over real world objects, by "projecting a digital light
> field into the user's eye"... Magic Leap asserts that it achieves better
> resolution with a new proprietary technique that projects an image directly
> onto the user's retina...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Leap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Leap)

------
Mahn
> To help you take your first step into spatial computing, we’re going to hand
> deliver the device to your doorstep and personally get you set up.

Someone has read Paul Graham's "Do things that don't scale" essay :)

------
dqpb
Is the "lightfield" display in Magic Leap One the same technology used in the
Hololens?

~~~
tmikaeld
According to magic leap: no

According to reviewers: looks the same

Magic leap does have multiple focal points that hololens does not have

------
Bud
Gotta love it when the headline of their marketing website is a flat-out lie.
Most people cannot, in fact, "get" a Magic Leap. It's not even being offered
for sale to the public.

When lies this clumsy and big are evident this early in a company's history,
the prognosis is poor.

